# [H] Retribution of Scyrah / WM books / 5th ED DE / SR [W] Paypal/GK termies [USA]



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

*Want* (Preferred NIB>NOS>unpainted>painted) 

- Paypal (different offers welcome)

- Plastic GK terminators 

*Have* 

All models are at most built but unpainted. Most are just torsos glued to the bases. 
- Pheonix heavy jack 
- Both mage hunter assassin variants 
- Arcanist 
- Ravyn 
- 10 Dawnguard invictors + UA 
- Cards for all units and solos included 

- Warmachine Wrath 
- Warmachine Prime MKII 
- Retribution of Scyrah armybook 

- 2 NIB venoms 
- 2 NOS venoms 
- 6 unpainted reaver jetbikes. Riders are not yet attached to bikes 
- 1 NIB raider 
- 1 NOS raider 

- Partially built Stormraven. Just the hull is built.

The RoS army and the DE army I'm not looking to part out yet. I'm willing to haggle over trades and price though.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

You at all interested in metal GK Termies?


----------

